# Waxed Dirt Cement Mixer!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before but I finally got to put mine together a few weeks back and it was one of those things that made you say "wow this is alot easier" I know Griff uses a salamander to heat his mixer or at least I think he did. I didn't have one but I substituted the salamander for my turkey fryer burner. It worked perfect. It was so easy to do it was almost fun. The thing that I liked the most about it was theres very little setup involved and its something that you don't have to babysit too much. The biggest advantage I think is having the ability to wax the dirt whenever it is needed as opposed to solar methods that require you do it on those hot summer days. I've done it every way and the cement mixer was by far the easiest and fastest. I once tried making it in February with the oven which I know some people do if they need to make more in the winter but that takes forever and if your married your wife probably won't be too thrilled about it. Anyway I just thought I'd share that with anyone who was thinking about going this route. I also think its a little more efficient in that you probably don't have to use quite as much wax. I got some more to putup this week so I will take a picture of my setup if anyone is interested.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Been thinking of using this method...so yeah I'd like to see your set up


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FAAMECH said:


> Been thinking of using this method...so yeah I'd like to see your set up


I will take a pic of my setup when I make some up in the next few days but griffs post shows how he does it and has pictures. If you have access to a salamander that probably would work better but I made do with a turkey fryer burner and didnt notice any problems. Heres a link to griffs setup.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=235123&highlight=waxed+dirt

The one thing I did different was I didn't tumble it without heat for very long. I was kinda of in a hurry the night I was doing it and it did harden up a little bit on me after it cooled but it broke apart very easy. Next time I make it I will let it cool longer.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of mine once I added the burner to it.











Here is another picture that shows something that really helps. I have a cover that is bungeed to the mixer. 

This helps in a couple of ways.

1. It keeps the dust down in the garage when mixing the dirt.

2. I keeps the heat in the drum better. I have found that the dirt heats up faster with the cover on meaning less propane used.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Yep thats what I did as well. I realized today I could take that burner off my turkey fryer to get more of a direct heat closer to the mixer. The cap on opening seems to help alot too. I am using a 5 gal bucket lid which works fine but my cousins shops is fabricating me a steel lid with a hinge and latch. I was in need of some dry dirt and then I remembered all the dry dirt under my living room in the crawl space. Lots and and lots of dry dirt down there.


----------



## gaolin (Jan 7, 2011)

god,i don't believe it!


----------

